# 5 Reasons why gospel music sales are down



## hair_rehab (Jun 15, 2011)

New blog by G. Craige Lewis: 

http://gcraige.blogspot.com/2011/06/5-reasons-why-gospel-music-sales-are.html



 Kirk Franklin posted on his facebook that Gospel Music sales are way down. Wanna know why? I can give you 5 good reasons why, and here we go.

1. Homosexuality - Even the married male gospel singers are suspect these days because they approve of the homosexual ones. They are on the stage with them, they make music with them, they have them singing background and playing instruments for them, so, where are the real men in Gospel Music? How does this affect the sales of Gospel music you may ask? Well, the devil controls the music industry so, his plan is to kill ALL sales of Gospel by merging the gospel with the secular industry. 

So, as Kirk puts on the pink, and Tonex dances in drag, while Dillard drops it like it's hot, and Woods openly performs at a lesbian wedding, the devil has a greater plot. The LGBT is getting ready to shine it's flashlight on the church and it's gonna catch a lot of these artists and pastor with their pants down. Once they get the goods, they will force these Gospel Artists to come out like Tonex and support Carlton Pearson's inclusion. Who wants to buy inclusion gospel music? No one, because inclusion gospel music is secular music! 



2. Copy Cats - If you like Tupac, you'll love Lecrae. If you like WuTang, you'll love Crossmovement. If you like JayZ, you'll love DaTruth. And if you like Rihanna, you'll love JMoss? Come on, where is the originality? THERE IS NONE ANYMORE! Gospel has just flat out become a carbon copy of the secular industry, the only difference is, they say Jesus at times and the women weigh more! But that doesn't stop them from dressing sexy like their secular idols, dancing and partying, like their idols, and even touring with their secular idols. God is a God of creation, so he has the ability to create and not copy. Where are the true musicians that want to do it without worldly influences? Most of them are in the local church, praying for an opportunity to sign a record deal and become a copy cat as well.

Click on the link for the rest...


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Whew G. Craige Lewis don't play do he?


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, but how many heterosexual folks are having illicit affairs and/or sex outside of marriage or using drugs, stealing/cheating in their personal lives under cover?  I dunno, just dunno.....  Could it also be that people venture out into other types of christian music rather than gospel?  He makes some pretty big charges to christian artists that many are fake or that their songs are not G-d-inspired.  Hmmm.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Guitarhero,
^^^IA, Fair is Fair IMHO. I know there aren't any big sins and little ones. Nor do I agree with everything he says but I think he does make some compelling points from time to time.

_"How many heterosexual folks are having illicit affairs and/or sex outside of marriage or using drugs, stealing/cheating in their personal lives under cover?" _ Too many, that's how manyerplexed


----------



## Keen (Jun 15, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> *Yeah, but how many heterosexual folks are having illicit affairs and/or sex outside of marriage or using drugs, stealing/cheating in their personal lives under cover?*  I dunno, just dunno.....  Could it also be that people venture out into other types of christian music rather than gospel?  He makes some pretty big charges to christian artists that many are fake or that their songs are not G-d-inspired.  Hmmm.



This has always been my argument with homosexuality and churches. Some sins are OK but not others.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jun 15, 2011)

Much of what he said was judgmental nonsense, but I will agree that it's getting hard to tell when a Gospel song is on the radio. Mary Mary's newest single doesn't even mention Jesus until the end of the song.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems like he goes really hard in the paint about homosexuality, which I'm not a fan of unless he's going to bring up all the sins that are destroying our God-centric foundation. 

But I will say that I do think that the lines between gospel music and secular music are getting blurred, and sometimes you just get tired of hearing that sort of music. The last two churches out of three I've visited (currently looking for a new church home) didn't have a choir at all and played contemporary Christian and praise-and-worship sort of songs. I thought I would only want to belong to a church that played straight-up gospel music, but you know--I'm finding God just as much in P&W or contemporary songs too, and now I'm not as tied to gospel music per se.I will probably always listen to some gospel--it's what I was raised on, what my family still listens to--but I don't know if it will always be the main avenue by which black folk hear Christian songs. Especially since some of them are no longer sounding like Christian songs.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheleigh said:


> It seems like he goes really hard in the paint about homosexuality, which I'm not a fan of unless he's going to bring up all the sins that are destroying our God-centric foundation.
> 
> But I will say that I do think that the lines between gospel music and secular music are getting blurred, and sometimes you just get tired of hearing that sort of music. The last two churches out of three I've visited (currently looking for a new church home) didn't have a choir at all and played contemporary Christian and praise-and-worship sort of songs. I thought I would only want to belong to a church that played straight-up gospel music, but you know--I'm finding God just as much in P&W or contemporary songs too, and now I'm not as tied to gospel music per se.I will probably always listen to some gospel--it's what I was raised on, what my family still listens to--but I don't know if it will always be the main avenue by which black folk hear Christian songs. Especially since some of them are no longer sounding like Christian songs.



Praise and Worship is all my family and I listen to.   Gospel music lost it with me years ago when the 'cross overs' began.   Instead of Jesus only pronouns were mentioned in the songs, such as He, 'It' or 'There' for Heaven, etc.    

Praise and Worship music has no hesitation with the name of Jesus and the mention of His Blood and Covenant with us.

I keep this station 24/7/365.25 playing in my home in Maryland and at my desk at work and when I travel it's streamed on my computer.  

 www.wrbs.com

This is also my homepage on my computers.

The spirit of worship stays in my home.  Even when the TV is on, praise and worship music is always in the background.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 15, 2011)

@Cheleigh,
Good points^^^. The church I belong to now actually has a pretty good mixture. What I found is that a lot of the gospel music I grew up on (ie Rough Side of the Mountain or Mama I Tried ) had little to no biblical basis, were not edifying, did not bring glory to God at all. Where's the suicide gif? I had to learn to listen to the lyrical content and not be so focused on how good the choir sang, looked, etc. The point of our entire existence is to worship God. That was not happening. My emotions were being stimulated but when Sunday was over I was no closer to God than I was when I arrived. He _inhabits_ the praises of his people. Praise God!! Ok, so back OT. I'm not disagreeing w/ your post. I'm just sharing some of my personal life.

ETA: By mixture I mean some of the gospel songs are biblical and uplifting. All musical selections are carefully selected by prayer and petition to God.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 15, 2011)

My priest says something to the effect of... in addition to praising G-d, you still have to live.  So, don't overdue it.  You can go crazy.  Everyone must find his own balance.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Yeah, but how many heterosexual folks are having illicit affairs and/or sex outside of marriage or using drugs, stealing/cheating in their personal lives under cover?  I dunno, just dunno.....  Could it also be that people venture out into other types of christian music rather than gospel?  He makes some pretty big charges to christian artists that many are fake or that their songs are not G-d-inspired.  Hmmm.



Hi Guitar  

Loved one, ...not all Churches pick and choose which sins are greater.   There are more Churches which are sold out to God and Righteousness than those that are not.

More often than not, gays and their supporters use _'your'_ comment to validate their gay lifestyle.   They have not only justified their sin with 'Civil Rights', but they have also rearranged scripture to justify homosexuality and it's ludicrous.   

See www.gaychristian101.com  --  Total distortion of the Word of God.  Totally.

No one other than gays are changing the definition of marriage, a holy union, instituted by God and only God which does not belong to them.  

Gays are out to silence the real Church; and they are also infiltrating our school system with their lifestyle; yet schools are not allowed to have prayer.   In other words, gays are out to take over.   They may have folks thinking that they are only out to be treated fairly, yet they condemn the Black Church for not supporting their sin.

Gays do not support heterosexual rights; the minute a heterosexual takes a stand for their rights, gays cry discrimination and want to sue.    It's not about them.   How is it that they can support 'their' causes, and yet 'we' cannot without being sued or falsely accused of bashing them or discriminating against them?   Are they not the discriminators trying to make it all about them?    And it's the white gays doing this mess.   

There is so much behind this agenda of theirs.   The media has played them out to be the total victims of society when indeed they are not.   There are more gay rights than human, let alone 'Black' rights.   Their campaign is far wider and louder and greater than that of any civil rights movement for Blacks that ever existed.   

All of this just to have 'confused' sex....  

Bottomline:  Adultery, Fornication, Lying, Stealing, is all sin and it is sin that is acknowledged as repented sin.   However homosexuality is unrepented sin.  The redesign of scripture to defend their cause, the fight for gay marriage, the fight to shut the Churches up who fear them not.  

I'm not shutting up....


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^I didn't suggest you should shut up.  I did find it strange that he's so angry at gays.  I'm not that well-versed in gospel music either.  I do listen to alternative christian music, which most of it has very good lyrics and is edifying.


----------



## Keen (Jun 15, 2011)

Shimmie How is Homosexuality an unrepented sin?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^I didn't suggest you should shut up.  I did find it strange that he's so angry at gays.  I'm not that well-versed in gospel music either.  I do listen to alternative christian music, which most of it has very good lyrics and is edifying.



That's his demeanor.   I'm not a fan of Lewis, however, gays are not his only target.  The irony with his ministry is that each minister that he's called out of the 'closet', has been in the news.... 

He is just sick of the mess in the Churches.   He's no nonsense and he's not afraid to put it out there.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2011)

Keen said:


> Shimmie How is Homosexuality an unrepented sin?




Jesus died on the Cross for 'ALL' sin.   When we sin, we are expected to turn away from it by repentence.    Those who continue with 'any' sin has not repented from it.   Therefore, one who still engages with homosexual behaviour  which is indeed sin, has not repented and is still in sin.

Instead of acknowleding it as sin, it's being justified and classified as not a sin.

ETA:  Keen I'm sorry.    I forgot to indicate that the Bible is perfectly clear that homosexuality is sin, the same as any other.  gays have gone to great lengths to rearrange scripture to justify their lifestyle. However, the Word of God does not support it.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what he said.  Lately, I find myself being more aware of just how cunning the devil can be.  I don't read his blog on a regular basis, but when I come across something that he wrote I find myself nodding in agreement to a lot of what he says.  I'd never seen Kirk Franklin's video for I Smile.  I'm not a Kirk Franklin fan, but I did pull up the video on youtube and it sure does look like he has on pink lipstick.  Is that the "style" now?  Men wear lipstick and lipgloss?  I don't listen to a lot of the "gospel" music that is out today anyway.  My family tease me because I like the older gospel music that my grandparents listen to.  I think there is something wrong when I'm listening to the gospel radio station and have to do a double take to see what station it is on because it sounds so much like secular music.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> My priest says something to the effect of... in addition to praising G-d, you still have to live. So, don't overdue it. *You can go crazy.* Everyone must find his own balance.


Guitar, I am not picking on you ok? In fact this is more for those who have been misguided by the you can go crazy from praising too much line of thought ok? 
This had me cracking up! This is not the first time I've heard that said. What _my_ pastor says is we don't praise God enough. I have to agree. It takes alladat and _then_ some b/c HE is WORTHY!! Despite that statement, going crazy, I have yet to know of anyone who praised themselves into crazy. I have yet to know of anyone who knows anyone who praised themselves crazy. I do know some folks who are crazy/fools  and living a godless, miserable existence or weak ineffective and whiny Christians who are getting their tails kicked on tha regula. Oh but they won't _look_ different to common folk cause they ain't neva seen praising nothing! What if ppl praised God like we praise our favorite sports teams:idea: when they make it to the championship game? Mavs, Bruins anyone? Why is it ok to display extreme exuberance for a team/organization (Delta, AKA, Que, Kappa, etc) and athletes who don't know you exist, aren't going to do a durn thing for you and yours, and in many cases just don't care about you period. But, the God of the universe [who carefully and wonderfully made you, planned an excellent existence for you (if you are willing to obey) and breathed the _Ruha_ breath of life into you making you a living soul in his own image and likeness before you were even placed in you mother's womb, came here from glory, was disrespected to the utmost, murdered, rose from the dead eternally omnipotent just so you personally could be restored to him and spend eternity w/ him] can't get wild applause, fully extended limbs, prostrate bodies, loud voices, singing, or celebratory action on tha regula from us?:woohoo: I just can't!! **singing _You don't know like I know what he's done for me_** 
Ok, **fanning self** lemme calm down cuz I'm on tha job.

There are _sooo_ many examples in the scripture of how ppl should be praising God( w/ instruments, self, etc) throughout the bible from Genesis to Revelations. David danced out of his clothes and was in his underwear while praising, yet he was not over doing it or crazy. He is just one example of _many_. You will be hard pressed to read any of the Psalms and not find exhortations to praise God. I'm sure your priest meant we shouldn't drive on the expressway and release the steering wheel, veer off into the wrong lane etc under the guise of praising but we really don't praise God nearly enough. Thank God for our eternal transformed bodies b/c there is no hint in the scriptures of a 'self-balanced' praise section of heaven. Only vociferous, sold out, running around, snot slinging, I made it up in here, ugly faced, messy hair praise.

*Psalm 33*

*1Rejoice in the LORD, O ye righteous: for praise is comely for the upright.*

Rev 5-
*11*And I beheld, and I heard the voice of many angels round about the throne and the beasts and the elders: and the number of them was ten thousand times ten thousand, and thousands of thousands; 

*12*Saying with a loud voice, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain to receive power, and riches, and wisdom, and strength, and honour, and glory, and blessing. 
*13*And every creature which is in heaven, and on the earth, and under the earth, and such as are in the sea, and all that are in them, heard I saying, Blessing, and honour, and glory, and power, be unto him that sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb for ever and ever. *14*And the four beasts said, Amen. And the four and twenty elders fell down and worshipped him that liveth for ever and ever.

2 Sam 6:14-
*14*And David danced before the LORD with all his might; and David was girded with a linen ephod.

Psa 98:4
*4*Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all the earth: make a loud noise, and rejoice, and sing praise.

Psa 150:6
*6*Let every thing that hath breath praise the LORD. Praise ye the LORD.

Ok, now I gotta go render under Caesar his due (seeing as to how they pay me and all)


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2011)

mrselle said:


> I agree with a lot of what he said.  Lately, I find myself being more aware of just how cunning the devil can be.  I don't read his blog on a regular basis, but when I come across something that he wrote I find myself nodding in agreement to a lot of what he says.
> 
> I'd never seen Kirk Franklin's video for I Smile.  I'm not a Kirk Franklin fan, but I did pull up the video on youtube and it sure does look like he has on pink lipstick.  Is that the "style" now?  Men wear lipstick and lipgloss?  I don't listen to a lot of the "gospel" music that is out today anyway.
> 
> ...



mrselle 

  Now I gotta' go check out the lip gloss ... 

Seriously, I pray to God that Kirk Franklin is and remains straight and faithful to God and his wife and family; there's no excuse for him to spiral sin-ward..  I'm not a follower of him nor his music, however, I'm just tired of the sex 'freaks' evolution.    I'm tired of it.   

I'm tired of them popping up on TV shows calling the name of Jesus, and yet living the life of satan.   You're either for God or not.  Choose and live it.  But stop lying to people.   Stop mis-representing the Body of Christ.   

Enough ! ! !


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 16, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Guitar, I am not picking on you ok? In fact this is more for those who have been misguided by the you can go crazy from praising too much line of thought ok?
> This had me cracking up! This is not the first time I've heard that said. What _my_ pastor says is we don't praise God enough. I have to agree. It takes alladat and _then_ some b/c HE is WORTHY!! Despite that statement, going crazy, I have yet to know of anyone who praised themselves into crazy. I have yet to know of anyone who knows anyone who praised themselves crazy. I do know some folks who are crazy/fools  and living a godless, miserable existence or weak ineffective and whiny Christians who are getting their tails kicked on tha regula. Oh but they won't _look_ different to common folk cause they ain't neva seen praising nothing! What if ppl praised God like we praise our favorite sports teams:idea: when they make it to the championship game? Mavs, Bruins anyone? Why is it ok to display extreme exuberance for a team/organization (Delta, AKA, Que, Kappa, etc) and athletes who don't know you exist, aren't going to do a durn thing for you and yours, and in many cases just don't care about you period. But, the God of the universe [who carefully and wonderfully made you, planned an excellent existence for you (if you are willing to obey) and breathed the _Ruha_ breath of life into you making you a living soul in his own image and likeness before you were even placed in you mother's womb, came here from glory, was disrespected to the utmost, murdered, rose from the dead eternally omnipotent just so you personally could be restored to him and spend eternity w/ him] can't get wild applause, fully extended limbs, prostrate bodies, loud voices, singing, or celebratory action on tha regula from us?:woohoo: I just can't!! **singing _You don't know like I know what he's done for me_**
> Ok, **fanning self** lemme calm down cuz I'm on tha job.
> 
> ...




It's a very deep statement and one might have to think about it for awhile to fully comprehend the wisdom behind it.  We can kill ourselves by being too "religious."  Obviously, the relationship to G-d is what is needed.  But if we get to the place where we're afraid to cross the street for fear of sinning, then something has become misplaced inside.  If we forget to say a blessing over drinking water and feel awful for weeks thereafter because we made a mistake, then, we are not living in His freedom but in fear of sinning.  In fact, we're so afraid, we cannot successfully live.  He commands us to grow closer to Him but not through fright.  That principle can be applied to many a situation.

Now for a funny story, I used to attend this evangelical church with my friend and there was a Jewish family there who converted.  S. regularly got up and danced like Dovid all through the church...until the pastor asked her privately to cut it out.    He said she was taking attention from true worship and placing it on herself.  She felt he was anti-semitic, kinda.  I think there were two issues:  

1)he (although a brilliant theologian) didn't quite comprehend her Jewish culture but he was kinda right.   It's just that christians go crazy for Jews, the People of the Book (which includes christians, actually).  

2) she was kinda right cuz other holy rollers weren't asked to sit down. But she must have known that dancing the hora right before the pulpit was a distraction.


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Thank God for our eternal transformed bodies b/c there is no hint in the scriptures of a 'self-balanced' praise section of heaven. *Only vociferous, sold out, running around, snot slinging, I made it up in here, ugly faced, messy hair praise*.




 LOL


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheleigh said:


> It seems like he goes really hard in the paint about homosexuality, which I'm not a fan of unless he's going to bring up all the sins that are destroying our God-centric foundation.
> 
> But I will say that I do think that the lines between gospel music and secular music are getting blurred, and sometimes you just get tired of hearing that sort of music. The last two churches out of three I've visited (currently looking for a new church home) didn't have a choir at all and played contemporary Christian and praise-and-worship sort of songs. I thought I would only want to belong to a church that played straight-up gospel music, but you know--I'm finding God just as much in P&W or contemporary songs too, and now I'm not as tied to gospel music per se.I will probably always listen to some gospel--it's what I was raised on, what my family still listens to--but I don't know if it will always be the main avenue by which black folk hear Christian songs. Especially since some of them are no longer sounding like Christian songs.



I agree. I grew up in a black American Pentecostal church until my dad started a mostly West African church. I ended up attending a white church and a small conservative apostolic church at the end of college. When I attended a white church, I experienced real worship. It seems that a lot of black churches have become real pretentious. What happened to loving the unlovable? How about the family that cant afford to dress nice every Sunday? Ive noticed that church has become a social scene. You have churches made up of buppies and churches made up of those that dont have much. However that was the total opposite of what Christ was about.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 16, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


>




This is in no way meant as a bash, but, um, what kinda makeup is he wearing?  I'm a little confused by his  look    I've never seen him look this way.  Did he bleach as well?


----------



## MSee (Jun 17, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> This is in no way meant as a bash, but, um, what kinda makeup is he wearing? I'm a little confused by his look  I've never seen him look this way. Did he bleach as well?


 
Whew!! For a minute there I thought I was the only one 'concerned' about  that pic 

The most I'll say is that something in me have been rejecting certain recent songs of gospel artists I once liked listening to. I also have a strong sense that there are some sickenining exposures to come, so I've been praying. From Genesis to Revelations I've noticed that God sometimes allow things to run its course, giving time for repentance and returning to Him... but then, there is always a day of reckoning.

Shimmie what saddens me most about the gay agenda, is an aspect that is hardly ever spoken of but I've heard of by few bold enough to speak up. That is lesbians in the Church molesting little girls. The focus is mostly on the men, not good little 'Christian acting' women who you would think it's safe to leave your daughters with. Sorry, I know I've veered off but due to a conversation I had this morning I was reminded of a situation a young lady went through and your post brought it back to mind again. Wish I could just get it out of my mind but I know that's a sign to pray more. Children being wounded before they get a chance to choose .


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 17, 2011)

I only listen to Gospel/Inspiration music that sings love and praise directly to God, like the angels in heaven. Songs like that make me feel something spiritually and I love singing along. I can't stomach to listen to the boastful "preachy" or heavily secular style laced "Gospel". Choirs or soloists singing songs with lyrics directed to the congregation/listeners or giving their life testimony don't sit well with me anymore.

What I'm about to say is spiritual. Spiritual things manifest physically, visually and tangibly in a number of ways....

It's my perception that a certain form of "church" has been on it's way to hell for some time. The end of a certain _age_ is in progress. I've taken notice of signs over the last couple of years. Some people woke up and joined Christ's church but many many many are still sleeping and they are in for a rude awakening in these last days.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 17, 2011)

FlyyBohemian said:


> I agree. I grew up in a black American Pentecostal church until my dad started a mostly West African church. I ended up attending a white church and a small conservative apostolic church at the end of college. When I attended a white church, I experienced real worship. It seems that a lot of black churches have become real pretentious. *What happened to loving the unlovable? How about the family that cant afford to dress nice every Sunday? Ive noticed that church has become a social scene.* You have churches made up of buppies and churches made up of those that dont have much. *However that was the total opposite of what Christ was about*.


 John 10:6-10
*6-10*Jesus told this simple story, but they had no idea what he was talking about. So he tried again. "I'll be explicit, then. I am the Gate for the sheep. All those others are up to no good—sheep stealers, every one of them. But the sheep didn't listen to them. I am the Gate. Anyone who goes through me will be cared for—will freely go in and out, and find pasture. A thief is only there to steal and kill and destroy. *I came so they can have real and eternal life, more and better life than they ever dreamed of.* 
Matt 5:17-
*17-18*"Don't suppose for a minute that I have come to demolish the Scriptures— either God's Law or the Prophets. *I'm not here to demolish but to complete.* I am going to put it all together, pull it all together in a vast panorama. God's Law is more real and lasting than the stars in the sky and the ground at your feet. Long after stars burn out and earth wears out, God's Law will be alive and working.



Guitarhero said:


> This is in no way meant as a bash, but, um, what kinda makeup is he wearing? I'm a little confused by his look  I've never seen him look this way. Did he bleach as well?


I think we are all confused by this look.erplexed



SvelteVelvet said:


> *I only listen to Gospel/Inspiration music that sings love and praise directly to God, like the angels in heaven*. Songs like that make me feel something spiritually and I love singing along. I can't stomach to listen to the boastful "preachy" or heavily secular style laced "Gospel". *Choirs or soloists singing songs with lyrics directed to the congregation/listeners or giving their life testimony don't sit well with me anymore.*
> 
> What I'm about to say is spiritual. Spiritual things manifest physically, visually and tangibly in a number of ways....
> 
> ...Some people woke up and joined Christ's church but *many many many are still sleeping *and they are in for a rude awakening in these last days.


Yes ma'am to everything you said. Music was God's idea. He created it, gave men knowledge of how to make instruments, gives ppl vocal skills, their artistic inclinations, etc. Like everything else, the master counterfeiter is at work here doing what he does best-copying and coming in second place.
I seriously think some folk don't know the purpose of a testimony. I mean you eating beenie weenies for a month and not being able to bathe doesn't glorify God. If God has brought you out, share that but jeez don't depress everyone with your Lo-debar mindest. If you're still going through you need to be delivered.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2011)

MSee said:


> Shimmie
> 
> *what saddens me most about the gay agenda, is an aspect that is hardly ever spoken of but I've heard of by few bold enough to speak up. That is lesbians in the Church molesting little girls. *
> 
> The focus is mostly on the men, not good little 'Christian acting' women who you would think it's safe to leave your daughters with. Sorry, I know I've veered off but due to a conversation I had this morning I was reminded of a situation a young lady went through and your post brought it back to mind again. Wish I could just get it out of my mind but I know that's a sign to pray more. Children being wounded before they get a chance to choose .



Nooooooo......     No,    No  

  

This is just too much....   

I'll be back later.....


----------

